# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  mmpi τι ειναι

## MikeStam 3

Το εχω κανει το συγκεκριμένο τεστ το πηγα σε εναν γιατρο αλλα διαφωνουν στο εξης ο ένας ο ψυχολόγος λεει σου βγάζει διαγνωση και ο γιατρός μου λεει πως ειναι τεστ προσωπικότητας τι απ τα 2ισχύει;;;;

----------

